# Why the hatred for butterflies?



## Salgud

I’ve seen a lot of watch reviews over the years where the viewer strongly dislikes butterfly clasps. I have a couple of them and find them just fine so I’m confused. Can someone please explain to me what the problem with these clasps is? Also, I’d like to see a discussion of the different types of clasps and the advantages and disadvantages of each.


----------



## Chiane

I like them better than having to fold a long piece of metal onto itself.


----------



## Elton Balch

I have also owned a couple of butterfly clasps over the years; I wouldn’t say I was in love with them, but I didn’t hate them either. Enter my recent purchase of the 40 mm IWC Portuguiser on leather with a butterfly clasp. I absolutely love the watch but I detest this particular clasp with a passion! Try one at an AD sometime and you’ll understand perfectly. It’s finicky, needs to be positioned “just so” to close without springing back open and often requires several tries to completely close it. It’s also somewhat difficult to open back up when taking it off. I’m actively considering replacing it though it’s not high on my current list of priorities.


----------



## drjenkins

I've never liked them since any that I've owned wind up opening on me unexpectedly. Guess it's the way I move my hands, coupled with wrist size? Dropped a watch on the floor due to the clasp opening and swore off them since.


----------



## Seabee1

Hatred seems like such a strong word to use...although perfect as click bait


----------



## Nokie

I have a number of them which I like quite a bit. They really fit my wrist well, and I avoid those sharp edges associated with some locking clasps. 

Their lack of micro adjustments turn some folks off however.


----------



## Piter De Vries

My Aqua Terra fitted me perfectly out of the box. I'd imagine if it didn't, the lack of micro-adjustment would sour my experience. Personally I love my bracelet...


----------



## Fergfour

If I can get the right fit they’re fine, I don’t always have the best luck with that though. The lack of micro adustments means no quick adjustment during the day.


----------



## Jonathan T

no hatred here. i love butterfly clasps.!


----------



## Ticktocker

Lack of micro adjustments is one thing I don't like. Another is that if I bend my wrist just right/wrong, the clasp releases. Other than that, I think they give a nice, streamlined look to a bracelet. But they are just not for me.


----------



## teckel12

Mainly, there're bulky compared to a pin buckle. Hard to adjust so the deployment buckle does sit oddly.


----------



## MikeAB

I don’t necessarily hate them, but when on a bracelet, it’s a crap shoot if the fit will be neither too tight or loose.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

Z-fold clasps are more comfortable to me.








Does the underside of your wrist naturally have a large...


Mine does not. And so I am wondering in what world is this considered a comfortable bracelet clasp design? I have one watch with a bracelet like this, and - surprise - it's my least comfortable watch to wear. What say you? Do you love or hate this design, or simply indifferent?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

Ticktocker said:


> Lack of micro adjustments is one thing I don't like. Another is that *if I bend my wrist just right/wrong, the clasp releases*. Other than that, I think they give a nice, streamlined look to a bracelet. But they are just not for me.


Given that the entire purpose of the clasp is to keep the watch on your wrist, I would classify this as an unacceptable fatal design flaw.


----------



## Melissakis

I love butterfly clasps. I've been using them for the last 20 years and never looked back. The main reason I use them is that they do not add strain on the strap, the straps remain like new for much longer.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Nokie said:


> I have a number of them which I like quite a bit. They really fit my wrist well, and I avoid those sharp edges associated with some locking clasps.
> 
> Their lack of micro adjustments turn some folks off however.





Fergfour said:


> If I can get the right fit they’re fine, I don’t always have the best luck with that though. The lack of micro adustments means no quick adjustment during the day.





Ticktocker said:


> Lack of micro adjustments is one thing I don't like. Another is that if I bend my wrist just right/wrong, the clasp releases. Other than that, I think they give a nice, streamlined look to a bracelet. But they are just not for me.


JLC seems to be the only butterfly clasp with microadjustment on each side that I've seen. Well, their Polaris bracelets at least.


----------



## Hard Learner

Yup I hate them. Unless it's a metal band that is adjustable. They always seem to dig into my wrist just right all day. Just ordered a new strap to replace the one I have.


----------



## Deity42

On a bracelet, I'm indifferent, but others insist on microadjustability, something I alone really don't care about.

On a strap, I think they're awful. They're fiddly and thick, all just to save some wear/creases on a leather strap, ridiculous.


----------



## jcp123

Y’all have butterfly clasps that open up? That’s not butterfly clasp, that’s a defect!

I own two watches which are still on their butterflies - factory ones - and neither has ever randomly come open on me. The newest is about a decade old. Sizing is a valid concern, but hasn’t been an issue for me. I’m quite happy with them.


----------



## stratfan95

For me, they never seem to fit right on a bracelet, though some manufacturers are smarter about half link design than others. I like watches with micro adjustments so if my wrist changes size slightly I don’t have to go through the trouble of adjusting links. I also don’t like feeling the buttons press into my wrist if I move a certain way. On straps, they end up being too bulky and, as someone who likes straps snug, they dig in uncomfortably


----------



## solo-act

The butterfly on my Hamilton Khaki Flight Timer rubber strap has 4 micro-adjusts on each side. I wish all my watches had an option for that. It makes the challenge of precise fitting across different temps and humidities a non-event.


----------



## ferrarif1fan

I had a watch recently with a butterfly bracelet and am not a fan. It was much harder for me to fasten than the standard foldover clasp that comes on most watches. But that's just my experience and opinion.


----------



## slcbbrown

Have several of them, along with other styles. They work just fine. I like a nice single-fold with buttons, but they often require a special length strap. I don’t have the same issue with butterflies.


----------



## Salgud

Thanks to all for the very helpful feedback, I understand much better now. I should mention that I have two of them, although one of them I haven’t worn in a long time. It’s not that I don’t like the clasp, I just found a strap I like much better. I just purchased a Tissot PRX P80 recently, which of course has a butterfly clasp. I must be lucky or something because I haven’t had any of the problems others have identified although admittedly, this particular bracelet has half links so the AD adjusted them for me and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Mauric

Butterfly clasps are good provided the fit ke well. If the clasp is relatively flat it fits me well, too much curvature and it digs into my wrist.


----------



## The Linen Dial

I actually like how butterfly clasps feels and especially how even and thin they can be. Butterflies I think look really snazzy on integrated bracelets.

However, like others here, it’s the lack of micro adjust. So very surprised to find JLC has an option.

@WhiskeyTengu thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bill M.

Tons of great info here, thanks


----------



## TheGanzman

My Breitling Superocean Heritage '57 comes with a Milanese mesh bracelet fitted with a butterfly clasp - I have to say that it's wonderful! It's clearly a high quality bracelet/clasp and a relatively light watch; maybe I wouldn't be so enamored of it if it was a heavy watch...


----------



## Grasshopperglock

For people with bigger hands. A butterfly is much easier to fit over the hand.

I have bracelets with the fold over clasp that are snug trying to pull it on. Depending on the fold over length. My Citizen has a shorter clasp and it's tight going on. Same fit as my others. But the shorter clasp can be a pain. 

Divers extension is a nice feature. It's just not PC to say 'Fat hand extension'.


----------



## SonerBySweden

I’m sorry but I can answer your questions, what I can do is to tell you why I love them. 😜

1: Watch straps with butterfly buckles are easy to use, the butterfly buckle causes the watch to be put on and taken off literally at the touch of a button.

2: Watch straps with butterfly buckles are safe. Due to their “metal bracelet” construction, the risk of you dropping the watch when putting it on the arm is minimal.

3: Watch straps with butterfly buckles give a much smaller wear on the strap's leather than traditional buckles. Every time you take off or put on a watch with a traditional buckle, you pull, push and jerk a little on the leather strap, this wears a lot on the leather. With a watch strap with butterfly buckle, you never have to pull the watch strap, just open and close it easily using the buttons, which dramatically increases the life span of a leather strap.

4: They look beautiful! The slick profile of an butterfly clasp is awesome.


----------



## PNM

Love butterfly clasps, never had any issues with them.


----------



## Munchie

The two most comfortable bracelets that I have ever experienced (VSA Officers day/date and Glycine combat 6) came with butterfly clasps.

If you can get a good fit without micro adjustments they are great IMO. Slim and streamlined on the wrist.

Saying that I do like the idea of having a clasp with micro adjustments but I have yet to experience a bracelet with that sort of clasp that is as comfortable as the above. 

Thinking about it it seems the more micro adjustments on the clasp means a bigger clasp and correspondingly less comfort.


----------



## Camguy

The problem I have with butterfly clasps is the curve underneath is always too pronounced for my rather flat wrist. Rather than following the curve of my wrist it's arches up and I end up with the two ends poking me.

It's the same thing with deployants on leather straps as well. Pity, actually, I love the look.


----------



## Mauric

Camguy said:


> The problem I have with butterfly clasps is the curve underneath is always too pronounced for my rather flat wrist. Rather than following the curve of my wrist it's arches up and I end up with the two ends poking me.
> 
> It's the same thing with deployants on leather straps as well. Pity, actually, I love the look.


I had the same problem.

This is how I solved it:

You need to use a hammer, but it has to be an smaller one and it most be one of those made of plastic. I recommend to you to buy the smallest from the brand Wera.

Then you have to hit the clasp on the top and at each side (the clasp most be closed) to your desired flatness. You should do it slowly, because to much flatness might obstruct the opening mechanism.


----------



## Camguy

Mauric said:


> I had the same problem.
> 
> This is how I solved it:
> 
> You need to use a hammer, but it has to be an smaller one and it most be one of those made of plastic. I recommend to you to buy the smallest from the brand Wera.
> 
> Then you have to hit the clasp on the top and at each side (the clasp most be closed) to your desired flatness. You should do it slowly, because to much flatness might obstruct the opening mechanism.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16741853


You have steadier hands and are far bolder than I, but I can see how that would work! Given my skillset and lack of hand/eye coordination things don't usually turn out well when I take a hammer to something.


----------

